# Here we go Steelers....



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Here we go!
:supz:artyman::cheer2::tea:


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

RIGHT ON, Hooha!!! Always have been and always will be a Steelers fan!


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

If Ben can keep the turnovers down like the last two games, we have a good chance. Sorry AAPE guys, it'll probably be at least another year before Arizona's first Superbowl ring 

My parents unintentionally scheduled a return flight for SuperBowl night at 9:30pm....I just asked him "do you really want to hear it from Mom about missing the Superbowl for the rest of your life?" He just got done changing the flight


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

If it can't be the Cowboys........ then it certainly shouldn't be the RAVENS or EAGLES!!!! Go Steelers!!

Sorry AZ guys, the guys in black and gold are looking pretty good.........


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Got my cap, shirt and terrible towel ready for sure.


----------

